# Lady Tsunade ... [NUDITY]



## Mongrel (Feb 9, 2010)

*Warning: This picture contains nudity.*


*Click on thumbnail to view full image.

NOTE: Requires a DeviantArt login to view.*​


----------



## Velocity (Feb 9, 2010)

Shouldn't this be in the Bathhouse, then?


----------



## Synn (Feb 9, 2010)

Great work, I love it!


----------



## Mongrel (Feb 9, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> Shouldn't this be in the Bathhouse, then?



It's not porn.


----------



## Mαri (Feb 9, 2010)

> Lady Tsunade ... [NUDITY]



Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (3 members and 0 guests)
Mαri, Aster The Megalomaniac, David1822

Tsunade nudes bring all the boys to the yard  .


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 9, 2010)

Excellent job Mongrel!


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Feb 9, 2010)

I love it!!!


----------



## Krombacher (Feb 9, 2010)

Fuck this, I dont have DeviantArt


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice, love the colours and the pose .


----------



## Borel (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Mitsu (Feb 9, 2010)

fapfapfapfapfapfap


----------



## Vat Hayato (Feb 9, 2010)

So nice. :33


----------



## Supergrunt8 (Feb 9, 2010)

Lol looks like someone partied to hard last night.  
It great btw


----------



## SQHatake (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed, I love the colouring ^^


----------



## santanico (Feb 9, 2010)

Beautiful. Best art I've seen here recently


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice work on this one, more please.


----------



## kyochi (Feb 9, 2010)

Dude, this is awesome.   


I love the way you proportioned her body.  
And the way you colored this is very smooth. Just lovely mate. 

Tsunade's face..her lips, more like..they're really sexy.


----------



## Rima (Feb 9, 2010)

It looks great!


----------



## Vanity (Feb 9, 2010)

You're a really good artist....and it still covers just enough. 

Tsunade does look like she plans to get naughty though. 

She'd better be careful about who might be watching her through that window. 

Anyway, nice shading, nice pose, nice background. XD


----------



## Nawheetos (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome pic, the colouring and the pose are really well done.  That's one hot Hokage


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Feb 9, 2010)

Hurrhurrhurr.
E-nosebleeding ensues.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 10, 2010)

That picture gets me all warm and fuzzy on the inside. 
And a little lower.


----------



## Creator (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks awesome. 

The curves are perfect, and her face and lips make her so sexy. 

I plan to Sig it as my next sig, if you allow me.  

So if anyone else uses it before me, expect a neg storm.


----------



## Prowler (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks great. Good job.


----------



## JustPimpin (Feb 10, 2010)

That's like, really good.


----------



## Anberlina (Feb 10, 2010)

I love it, the colourings great and the picture is great as a whole, I see nothing that is odd about it. I love her lips, and that you covered the rest of her face with the hat. Whoever she might be waiting for is a really lucky dude


----------



## Sen (Feb 12, 2010)

Very well drawn actually.  I like the pose too, basically sexy without being too trashy or tacky to me (which is how I find a lot of those kinds of pictures).  Nicely done, also great job with the coloring, the skin looks very nice and I love the background.  The colors all seem pretty soft and nicely blended.  Great work <3


----------



## Newton (Feb 12, 2010)

Holy good god

Awesome fucking work


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Feb 12, 2010)

very nice 
the shading and detail is well done and i like how her eyes are hidden


----------



## Sunako (Feb 12, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## Elle (Feb 13, 2010)

Excellent coloring and think the drawing is really good but think her breasts look odd without nipples.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 13, 2010)

That is so hot that could kill Jiraiya. 

Jiraiya-sama and me approves! 

Now try it again but this time with the other kunoichis.


----------



## Kairi (Feb 13, 2010)

It looks amazing ! You have some skills on you there !


----------



## Quincy James (Feb 13, 2010)

Aw fuck yeah 
I like the shading you used too, she looks realistic


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 13, 2010)

Amazing and Epic!


----------



## QianQian (Feb 17, 2010)

OOOOOOO~ the nakedness is juicy


----------



## Bushin (Feb 17, 2010)

Very nice indeed.
I will be looking out for your future posts in this regard OP.


----------



## KFC (Feb 17, 2010)

This is DISGUSTING! Not to mention how much it degrades women. 

*negs* 













































 I love it


----------



## SammyQuill (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh wow, you know, that picture just sparked a plot bunny in my head. May i please use it?



			
				Creator said:
			
		

> So if anyone else uses it before me, expect a neg storm.



uh.. is that allowed? I thought we couldn't neg rep for random things like that. Then again, I've never neg repped anyone so I don't really know how that works.


----------



## Elias (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh my... that is a lovely drawing. Jiraiya would faint if he saw her like this.


----------



## Mar Azul (Feb 17, 2010)

I love everything. Especially her lips, legs and pose. Beautiful!


----------



## natwel (Feb 18, 2010)

Lol don't have a deviant account so can't log in. 

But what I see so far I like!!!


----------



## Alexandritee (Feb 21, 2010)

She looks fabulous.  Good work~


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Feb 22, 2010)

AMAZING! As always! Great lines, smooth quality, just too good to be true.  I just can't get enough of it!


----------



## KijinNoSairai (Feb 22, 2010)

*fap*

Simply awesome. Whole drawing is perfect. 

The only problem is, she has no nipples


----------



## Selva (Feb 22, 2010)

I love what you did with her office and the outer view from the window. Her shirt on the chair was a nice touch as well. Her pose is nice and the colors are very pretty. Good job.
She has scrolls on her office, so she should be doing some work now instead of... err posing lol Shizune might come in and nag her about it  .


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 22, 2010)

Fapping to this when I get home.


----------



## Kuromaku (Feb 23, 2010)

The fact that you really didn't show anything (and only the come hither grin on her face) really ups the sex appeal of the pic.


----------



## ArcticSiren (Apr 17, 2010)

Very nice. I love the coloring and the pose.  I also love how the hat covers her face.


----------



## Tam (Jan 1, 2011)

Beautiful work. Hot, very hot.
Like her boobs.


----------

